# cw46 to cw45 covert



## echo154 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a p9 covert that I carry inside my vest but recently picked up a used CW45 for next to nothing...it shoots like a champ and I am going to add the night sights....I was wondering though if anybody had experience at chopping the grip down to fit the 5 round mag....I know a few guys who chopped the grip on a p9 using my p9 covert mag. is it possible to do the same with the CW45?


----------

